# Topics > Pet tech >  Wayzn, automatic sliding pet door opener, Wayzn Inc., pettech, Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Wayzn Inc.

"Wayzn - Automatic Sliding Pet Door Opener" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Wayzn - automatic sliding pet door opener

Dec 4, 2018




> Convert any sliding glass door into an automatic, app-controlled pet door with added security. 
> 
> Provide your pet with a secure way to access outdoors with no permanent damage to your home.

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Wayzn IoT Device that Enables Remote Operation of Sliding Doors Is for the Dogs"

December 4, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Smart automatic door opener for your pet! WAYZN at CES 2020

Feb 5, 2020




> BeTerrific Live from CES 2020!
> 
> We check out WAYZN, a device that turns any sliding door into a smart automatic door opener for your pet, at CES 2020!

----------

